# Question of posting plans



## kcmillin (Apr 25, 2010)

I am working on creating plans for this steam engine I designed. I am optimisticly calling it "Kelly's #1" 






I have created a few .jpg images and a text document and put it in a folder. However I cannot upload a folder, only one image (or part) at a time.

How can I get this to the downloads section. I would like to contribute.

here is what I got so far. I would like some feedback on the usablility of these images.


































are these understandable?

thanks for viewing

Kel


----------



## Kermit (Apr 25, 2010)

a zipped folder should upload without problem.  filename will have a .zip extension




Kermit


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Kermit, Its all so clear now.

thanks again.

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice looking engine, Kel. Good effort to share your build, too.



> are these understandable?


Pretty much, yes. For me, anyway, but I've read a lot of prints.
You asked for feedback on the usability. I think they're usable, but you can help someone who is reading them by following a few conventions. These are just suggestions, not criticisms.

Where ever you can, avoid crossing dimension lines and numbers. Keep dimensions off the drawing if possible. Sometimes you need an additional view.

Spread the drawings out a bit. Some are running into each other.

Try to keep all linear dimensions on one plane in the same dimension layout. For instance, "Bottom of Steam Chest", the locations of the mounting holes that are in line could all be put in the extension lines on the top of the plan view. (Some are at the top, some at the bottom.)

In the same piece, the hole shown as m7x1.0 says .375" dp one place, and .938" dp another place. I've built steam engines, and know what that hole is for, but others may not, and might get mixed signals. You can put the characteristics of that hole in one place: 
M6 .938" dp 
tap M7x1.0 .3125" dp

Bolt hole circles can be combined with one of the hole dimension call outs and eliminate a few more arrow and extension lines. For instance, for the Top Head, one arrow going to one of the holes, and then like this:
#28 drill 6 pls
on 1.50" BC

The main things to consider (besides accuracy!) are to make the drawing as clear as possible. Extension lines not touching the drawing features, when possible. Arrow lines not crossing other lines. No text on the drawing. Use a common feature of the drawing to call out other features in line, and keep a constant reference, (in other words, don't give measurements from both ends going toward the middle). 

Please don't think this is being severe. Again, it's just suggestions. 
And, thanks again for starting this project. Looks like a good engine for many of us.

Dean


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Dean, That is exactly what I was looking for. These are indeed rough drafts, and your input will help to make a set of plans that anyone can understand.

thanks

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 26, 2010)

Kel, I took three years of mechanical drawing when computers still weighed 600 lbs. In other words, it was all with a pencil.  Then I got a job doing something completely different, but I worked with prints all the time. Ten years ago, I took a year of college mech drawing just for fun. I'd have stayed at it, but the next course was using computers. Took all the enjoyment out of it.

So, my info is a good decade out of date. I still do my drawings with a pencil (when a napkin scratch up won't do). 
I've included a couple of attachments. In the first one, the lower two views of the piece show what I mean by keeping your dimensions on one edge or reference surface. Only two edges of each view are used, one for width, one for height. You can't always do it that way, but if you can, it helps the reader to locate all call outs without searching around for them. Helps some with crossed lines, too. 
You can also see where the inspector dinged me on a short arrow, and his smiley face acceptance stamp. Dinged and accepted in one blow.
The second one shows that sometimes you have to put lines all over.

Have fun.

Dean


----------



## kvom (Apr 26, 2010)

Dean pretty much summarized things re the drawings. I would say that making sure that everything can be printed easily on standard paper sheets is important.


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks For the pics Dean. That really helped.

I too do most of my sketching on paper. I use my dads College drafting table, with graph paper. I am trying to translate from my drawings. Which are hard for me to read, and I drew them. So a lot of double checking is in order. Problem is my dad currently has this engine on display at his work. So I will have to get it back from him to take some critical measurements, wich my drawings are missing. 

Kvom, I agree that the plans should be printer freindly, I am avoiding any fill and keeping it all simple lines. However I do plan on including color pictures with the .zip file, for reference purposes. But these dont have to be printed out.

thanks

Kel


----------

